# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  mmoritz80's workbook

## mmoritz80

Good morning everyone!  I'm starting the class a little later than everyone but hope to use your experiences to help me through the process.

I hope you all had a great night in Dreamspace.   :smiley: 

Week 1-2 

*Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.**Activate 3 senses.* *Interact with the enviroment.**Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.*

_Night 1_ - one short dream fragment.  I kept waking up but could hardly remember more than small fragments.  By morning I had just one fragment that I could remember.

----------


## nito89

*Good morning and welcome to the class mmoritz89 

I'm sure you'll fit right in and good luck with all the tasks.

The activate 3 senses one is interesting, its amazing how realistic dreams can be, especially when lucid.
Can't wait to read about you smashing up your environment*

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! I edited your post so that the colour showed correctly. If you don't mind, please share some facts about yourself with us. Goals for the future, what brought you here and so on  :smiley:  Good luck on those tasks, and if there's anything at all, don't hesitate to ask  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Welcome moritz! You picked the right class to work on ld skills  ::D:  If you can, be sure to write down those fragments throughout the night so you dont forget some when you wake up for good. Good luck and have fun exploring the dreamworld!

----------


## mmoritz80

Thank you all for the welcome!

As far as an introduction goes, I had my first lucid dream a little over a month ago. It was a very exhilarating experience.  I'm hoping to have many more and to get better at keeping lucidity going for longer periods of time.

I found this site while researching lucid dreaming online.  After having my first lucid dream, I was very interested in the topic.  I also read Stephen LaBerge's Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming and Robert Waggoner's Gateway to the Inner Self.

I wrote down some things about my dream last night and was suprised at how much more I could remember to fill in the gaps this morning.

The big goals I have are:
Tapping into my creativity through lucid dreaming for short stories and game design projects.Finding some wisdom and answers to life's challenges from my subconsciousEnjoying my time Lucid dreaming and having some fun!

*Dream Count for the 2 weeks:  1 Dream from 1 Night so far.*

----------


## Matte87

Very good long term goals  :smiley:  100% success rate so far on the "recall 10 dreams in 14 days" task  :wink2:  Keep it up!

----------


## mmoritz80

Had a crazy weekend.  Sorry for the delay on posting!

Friday Night 9/09 - no dreams.  Had a late night out with friends.  Alcohol + only 4 hours of sleep = no recall  :Sad: 
Saturday Night 9/10 - One dream fragment about being terrible at basketball.
Sunday Night 9/11 - One Dream Fragment about sleeping on a hotel floor.
Monday Night 9/12 - 2 Short Dream Fragments, Brief lucidity during one dream. 
Tuesday Night 9/13 - 2 Dreams.  

*Dream Count for the 2 weeks: 7 Dreams from 6 Nights so far.* 
_I'm not sure if we count the fragments or not?  How do we define a fragment vs a dream?  Is it just that fragments are shorter?_ 

Last night I also had a false awakening where I thought I woke up briefly and wrote down a fragment in my dream journal.  Later when I did wake up, there was nothing on the page.  I feel that the last two nights were far better for dream recall due to the fact that I was listening to a Hemi-Sync Lucid Dreaming excersise before bed.

----------


## nito89

*Fa's where you wake up and journal are the WORST! You take the time to write it down and then theres nothing there. GUTTED.

Good work on your recall though, and crongrats on becoming lucid, if only for a short amount of time!*

----------


## mmoritz80

Thanks Nito!

The FA with the DJ was pretty bad because I am sure there was a dream before it and now it's lost.  But all in all it was a good weekend to be dreaming.   :smiley:

----------


## mmoritz80

I had a few times where I was starting to fall asleep this weekend and would just start to dream.  I suddenly realized I was falling asleep and would kind of jerk myself awake before completely falling asleep.  Does anyone else have this problem when trying to ease into sleep?  It's like I am so excited to try to remember my dreams that I am being too sensitive to what is going on before I fall asleep.  I wonder if a sleep mask would help?  It seems like I open my eyes a little bit and then poof, I am awake.

----------


## nito89

*Yes I often experience this... You feel yourself falling to sleep and then think about it for a sec, all of a sudden your wide awake.*

----------


## Matte87

Ah I was wondering where you were at  :smiley:  Good job keeping track of your progress! The recall goal is going good it seems. And yes, we count fragments aswell. There's no true definition of a fragment really, but it's a short dream or fragmented dream. I usually count a dream with less than 10 lines a fragment.

The jerking part is really annoying at times. Sometimes it feels like I'm falling down or something like that. But I also get jerked back to reality when I realise I'm very close to falling asleep. I fall asleep quickly though so I don't suffer that much from it. You can try a sleeping mask. It can be good to use when you want to sleep in on weekends and it's getting light out.

Attend chat if you can tomorrow, it would be fun to have a few more people on that can vote on the tasks. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## mmoritz80

I'll try to show up for the chat  :smiley: 
If my calculations are correct, chat time is 4pm EST?
I have tried to get into chat before.  It seems the In-Browser chat does not work for me.  I downloaded mIRC but didn't really know how to use it.  It didn't connect for me.   :Oh noes:

----------


## nito89

*http://webchat.dreamviews.com:9090/

This link.
It should work just use your sign in details and it should be fine.*

----------


## mmoritz80

Thanks again!

----------


## mmoritz80

Wednesday Night 9/14 - 3 Dreams.

*Dream Count for the 2 weeks: 10 Dreams from 7 Nights so far.*

I tried to ease into sleep using the Hemi-Sync excersises and relaxing to WILD.  Sleeping on my back was quite different for me, but it seemed to work better.  I actually got to the point where I was very close to sleeping and I suddenly saw a dark, wood door with a peephole in it.  It was very close, as if I was about to look through the peephole.  Unfortunately, I told myself, "This is a dream already!" and woke myself up by being too excited about it.

I had one nightmare that kept me awake for a good half an hour or so.   :Sad:

----------


## nito89

*Ah noooo!
Sounds like you were really close to WILD'ing there!!! 
Keep it up & im sure you'll have it down in no time.
*is jealous**

----------


## mmoritz80

Forgot to mention that I made sure to do a RC every time I woke up to write down a dream in my journal.  Hopefully that habit pays off!

----------


## nito89

*Yeah that'll catch out any nasty fa's xD*

----------


## Matte87

Ah yeah sounds like you had some Hypnagogic Imagery. Cool!  :smiley:  The excitement will be less for each time, just keep it up!

Also, make sure you vote in the new poll I just posted and read the chatlog. New tasks have been posted, I hope you like them  :smiley:

----------


## mmoritz80

I missed the chat, but I have a good excuse.  I was taking a nap between work and a night of gaming with friends.  I did get a dream recall in there, so it's all good.  Again I tried to WILD before taking the nap, and again after a while I saw something kind of cool.  It was as if my eyes were open and I saw some of my hair blowing around my face, all red/golden and shiny.  But I realized, "Wait, I'm wearing a sleep mask.  I couldn't be seeing that."  Poof, it was gone and I was awake again.

*Dream Count for the 2 weeks: 14 Dreams from 8 Nights so far.*

Dream recall is going well, but so far no progress on the other tasks ...  I just don't get lucid often or stay lucid when I do.

----------


## hashmash89

Those WILD attempts sound very cool, i think you are definitely getting close dude keep it up!  ::D:

----------


## mmoritz80

I tried to WBTB after sleeping around 6 hours but was so tired that after about 20 minutes or so I rolled over and intentionally went to sleep.  Maybe next time.

*Dream Count for the 2 weeks: 17 Dreams from 9 Nights so far.*

If I don't have a real lucid dream by the end of the two weeks, should I repeat the first set of tasks for another 2 weeks?

----------


## nito89

*Do whatever your happy with. You dont want to make this a chore. Its fun and for recreation, whatever you think you will be less stressed out with*

----------


## Matte87

Yeah what Nito said. You can pick three passive tasks from three diferent weeks if you'd like. There's no "have to" in this class  :smiley:  The dream count task is about how many of those days you've had a dream. Have you had dreams all 9 days out of 14? If so, if you have another dream tomorrow, you will have done it and I will give you a nice ***  :smiley:

----------


## mmoritz80

Yeah, I have had at least one dream per day.  It's going pretty well for the recall.   :smiley: 

*Dream Count for the 2 weeks: 21 Dreams from 12 Nights so far.*

----------


## mmoritz80

I posted two short dreams but I had a third in my notebook that I am not counting.  It's scribbled so poorly and makes no sense.  Usually when I read the notes the next day the memory of the dream "clicks" and I know what I was writing about.  I really need to get in the habit of turning on the light before writing down the notes I guess.

Dream Count for the 2 weeks: 23 Dreams from 13 Nights so far.

----------


## hashmash89

Lol, yeah i rem waking up and trying to read my notes, that never worked out too well for me. Good luck with recall and lucidity mmoritz!

----------


## mmoritz80

Well, it's the end of two weeks.  I completed the basic task fairly well but did not really have any lucid dreams this week.  I'm looking forward to weeks 3-5!
-Melissa

*Dream Count for the 2 weeks: 24 Dreams from 14 Nights.*

----------


## Matte87

Nice! *** for you  :smiley:  Next time I want to see a coloured star  :wink2:  Good luck and keep it up!

----------


## mmoritz80

Had a busy dreaming weekend.  I had two lucid dreams and about a dozen regular dreams.  Unfortunately, some of my notes are unintelligible scribbles but I got most of the dreams recorded.  I am resolving to typing my notes during the night instead.

I recorded 9 dreams (2 lucid) in my dream journal here Deloreans and Lemon Bee Hives and here Crazy Clocks and Magical Water-Balloons.  I did get one dream task done!  I asked a dream character to do something for me, twice in the same dream.   :smiley: 

*Week 3-5* 
*Ask a DC to do something for you.*  Done!

----------


## Matte87

Very nice!  :smiley:  Too bad the lucid didn't stabilize properly, but that happens sometimes. *** for you!

----------


## mmoritz80

Two nights in a row now, no sleep.  No sleep, means no dreams.  Hopefully when I crash tonight I'll get hit with a torrent of vivid dreams.   :smiley:

----------


## mmoritz80

It's been a poor two weeks for me to be working on my Lucid Dreaming.  I had some insomnia issues and an anxiety attack that put me in the emergency room.  They've given me an anxiety medication/sedative that knocks me out, but I'm struggling to recall any dreams right now.  Tried to get myself back into dream mode the last few nights to no avail.

----------


## Matte87

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that mmortiz. I hope you're feeling a bit better now. Relax, the last thing you need now is stress. Let the DILD's come to you.

----------

